# Balivo Shock:"Guardate gli occhi, non i piedi"



## Willy Wonka (2 Ottobre 2018)

Uscita Shock di Caterina Balivo, in un video su Instagram: "Adesso qualcuno mi chiede pure il dangling, cioè il dondolare la scarpa sul piede. Io mi sono un po' stufata di questa cosa dei piedi. Guardate gli occhi in una donna, non i piedi."
L'uscita della Balivo, secondo i più maliziosi, è dovuta al fatto che per il secondo anno consecutivo non vincerà il concorso di Miss Piede d'Oro, nel quale è adesso in largo vantaggio Veronica Maya, dopo essere stata 5 volte reginetta della competizione.
Nelle ultime ore, in seguito a tale uscita, le votazioni a favore di Caterina Balivo sono drasticamente calate spianando di fatto la strada per la vittoria, ancora una volta, di Veronica Maya.
Al terzo posto si trova attualmente Francesca Leto. 
Ricordo che le votazioni per Miss Piede d'Oro saranno aperte fino al 14 ottobre sulla piattaforma forum celebrity dream feet.


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Uscita Shock di Caterina Balivo, in un video su Instagram: "Adesso qualcuno mi chiede pure il dangling, cioè il dondolare la scarpa sul piede. Io mi sono un po' stufata di questa cosa dei piedi. Guardate gli occhi in una donna, non i piedi."
> L'uscita della Balivo, secondo i più maliziosi, è dovuta al fatto che per il secondo anno consecutivo non vincerà il concorso di Miss Piede d'Oro, nel quale è adesso in largo vantaggio Veronica Maya, dopo essere stata 5 volte reginetta della competizione.
> Nelle ultime ore, in seguito a tale uscita, le votazioni a favore di Caterina Balivo sono drasticamente calate spianando di fatto la strada per la vittoria, ancora una volta, di Veronica Maya.
> Al terzo posto si trova attualmente Francesca Leto.
> Ricordo che le votazioni per Miss Piede d'Oro saranno aperte fino al 14 ottobre sulla piattaforma forum celebrity dream feet.



Un'uscita abbastanza ipocrita a mio avviso, tutti sanno che il pubblico di detto fatto era composto per la maggioranza da amanti dei piedi e hanno fatto la sua fortuna. Cosa ne pensi [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] ?


----------



## sunburn (2 Ottobre 2018)

Ma le tette non piacciono più a nessuno? 

(si scherza, eh!).


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Un'uscita abbastanza ipocrita a mio avviso, tutti sanno che il pubblico di detto fatto era composto per la maggioranza da amanti dei piedi e hanno fatto la sua fortuna. Cosa ne pensi [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] ?


La penso esattamente come te. Già sapevo la notizia.

E' un pò il caso di Casalino ai 5 stelle, ossia voler essere diverso da come la gente ti ha conosciuto e ti ha amato. Così come Rocco Casalino verrà ricordato per sempre per la sua esperienza al GF e le presenze a Buona Domenica, lo stesso la Balivo che sarà sempre quella di Detto Fatto che emozionava il pubblico mostrando i piedi e mostrandosi per la sua spontaneità e non per il talk flop che fa ora su Rai 1.

Ora vedo in crescita Bianca Guaccero, la nuova conduttrice di Detto Fatto e gli stessi altri telespettatori la pensano come me, infatti il programma è addirittura cresciuto rispetto a quando lo conduceva la Balivo. Ed anche lei sta incominciando a regalare parecchie soddisfazioni "piedose"  .


----------



## cris (2 Ottobre 2018)

Ce qualcosa che mi sfugge di questo topic, non capisco cosa


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Uscita Shock di Caterina Balivo, in un video su Instagram: "Adesso qualcuno mi chiede pure il dangling, cioè il dondolare la scarpa sul piede. Io mi sono un po' stufata di questa cosa dei piedi. Guardate gli occhi in una donna, non i piedi."
> L'uscita della Balivo, secondo i più maliziosi, è dovuta al fatto che per il secondo anno consecutivo non vincerà il concorso di Miss Piede d'Oro, nel quale è adesso in largo vantaggio Veronica Maya, dopo essere stata 5 volte reginetta della competizione.
> Nelle ultime ore, in seguito a tale uscita, le votazioni a favore di Caterina Balivo sono drasticamente calate spianando di fatto la strada per la vittoria, ancora una volta, di Veronica Maya.
> Al terzo posto si trova attualmente Francesca Leto.
> Ricordo che le votazioni per Miss Piede d'Oro saranno aperte fino al 14 ottobre sulla piattaforma forum celebrity dream feet.



Ma perchè esiste un premio del genere? Mio dio


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2018)

Sono confuso.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Ce qualcosa che mi sfugge di questo topic, non capisco cosa



Direi anche io


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La penso esattamente come te. Già sapevo la notizia.
> 
> E' un pò il caso di Casalino ai 5 stelle, ossia voler essere diverso da come la gente ti ha conosciuto e ti ha amato. Così come Rocco Casalino verrà ricordato per sempre per la sua esperienza al GF e le presenze a Buona Domenica, lo stesso la Balivo che sarà sempre quella di Detto Fatto che emozionava il pubblico mostrando i piedi e mostrandosi per la sua spontaneità e non per il talk flop che fa ora su Rai 1.
> 
> Ora vedo in crescita Bianca Guaccero, la nuova conduttrice di Detto Fatto e gli stessi altri telespettatori la pensano come me, infatti il programma è addirittura cresciuto rispetto a quando lo conduceva la Balivo. Ed anche lei sta incominciando a regalare parecchie soddisfazioni "piedose"  .



Interessante il termine piedoso


----------



## EmmePi (2 Ottobre 2018)

I piedi.... gli occhi....

Facciamo a una via di mezzo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Ottobre 2018)

Soddisfazioni piedose mi ha ucciso  de gustibus!


----------



## sette (3 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> I piedi.... gli occhi....
> 
> Facciamo a una via di mezzo.


----------



## Mou (3 Ottobre 2018)

Penso che questo sia uno dei migliori topic di sempre.


----------



## cris (3 Ottobre 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Penso che questo sia uno dei migliori topic di sempre.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> I piedi.... gli occhi....
> 
> Facciamo a una via di mezzo.


----------

